

 Louis CK: Everything's amazing, nobody's happy - humanlever
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoGYx35ypus

======
Beanblabber
This is already on the top page.

Though this is the youtube link.

~~~
paulgb
Original link: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=494066>

